# Am I the only one who prefers GP?



## 7stringninja (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been using Guitar Pro for years, and a while back tried PowerTab because I saw alot of people preferred it.

I still use GP exclusively. For what reasons would someone prefer PT?

Just curious.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 12, 2006)

Nope, me too


----------



## Naren (Jan 12, 2006)

Me too. I only use GP. I really don't like PowerTab. Can't understand why someone would prefer it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> Me too. I only use GP. I really don't like PowerTab. Can't understand why someone would prefer it.



I think entry is a lot quicker/easier with PowerTab - the interface just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Sentient (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that often people just prefer what they're accustomed to, or have just used in the past. I actually use both Power Tab & Guitar Pro. I'm a bit more comfortable entering tab into GP, but that's most likely just because I've used it for much longer than I have PT. But I tend to prefer the look of P-tabs when printed.

GP vs PT reminds me of Photo Shop vs Paint Shop Pro. I'm guessing that there are many more folks preferring Photo Shop (based on mentionings I see of others), but I tend to prefer PSP myself, just because I've used it more and am more familiar with all the functions when compared to Photo Shop.


----------



## Regor (Jan 12, 2006)

Umm... maybe how about cuz PT is 100% free?


----------



## Chris D (Jan 12, 2006)

Regor said:


> Umm... maybe how about cuz PT is 100% free?




The only thing making me consider GP is the ability to write drums in the score, then export the midi to your recording app.


----------



## Leon (Jan 12, 2006)

i can't use either on my Linux machine, so i've gone back to figuring things out by ear.


----------



## Regor (Jan 12, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> The only thing making me consider GP is the ability to write drums in the score, then export the midi to your recording app.



Yeah, but I have Fruity Loops for drums. And PT can do midi as well.


----------



## dumbarse (Jan 12, 2006)

I like certain features of both applications. The scale finder and fretboard display in Guitar Pro is nice, I find the speed builder function to be particularly useful. 

As eaeolin said the entry in power tab does seem to be a lot quicker and easier. Also printouts from Powertab look much better then printouts from Guitar Pro.


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2006)

Powertab, for me anyway, has a much better and more intuitive layout. For example, in order to insert a change-of-tempo marker, in PT you just click, select your bps and click OK whereas in GP you open up an overly-complicated menu, etc.

And printed scores made with Powertab look 10000% better than GP.

I usually make stuff in powertab, then import into GP to make the drum track.


----------



## peterchau (Jan 14, 2006)

I prefer GP because it sounds and looks better. The tabs are also alot cleaner looking for me. When I learn a song I dont need other tracks clutering up the screen. 

But when I tab I use PT because It doesnt do that auto correction thing. I dont like when Im trying to tab stuff and there are rests all over the plce.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2006)

Nik said:


> Powertab, for me anyway, has a much better and more intuitive layout. For example, in order to insert a change-of-tempo marker, in PT you just click, select your bps and click OK whereas in GP you open up an overly-complicated menu, etc.
> 
> And printed scores made with Powertab look 10000% better than GP.



 +1 there. 
GP just doesnt compare layoutwise.


----------



## 7stringninja (Jan 25, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> +1 there.
> GP just doesnt compare layoutwise.



It must just be a matter of what you've used more and what you are used to.

A while back, after finding a few songs that were exclusively in PT format, I decided to take the plunge and try Powertab. 

I still use it for viewing alot of stuff. BUT, the first time I attempted to enter tabs in PT, I decided that I will stick to GP. 

There isn't anything in particular that I can think of that bothered me, just little things. Once I was through entering a measure, and it had the appropriate amount of beats, I assumed when you moved to the right, it would automatically make the bar, and start a new measure. I was wrong.  


**PS - To change tempo in GuitarPro, it is not overly complicated. You just have to know how. You have to use the Mix Table function (under the Note menu). It's actually a rather useful tool. You can insert a Mix Table at any point. It let's you change various things at that given point (Instrument, Volume, Pan, Chorus, Reverb, Phaser, Tremolo, and Tempo). You also have the option of making the change IMMEDIATE, or having it gradually change over a desired amount of beats.


----------



## Nik (Jan 25, 2006)

7stringninja said:


> There isn't anything in particular that I can think of that bothered me, just little things. Once I was through entering a measure, and it had the appropriate amount of beats, I assumed when you moved to the right, it would automatically make the bar, and start a new measure. I was wrong.



Really?

I personally find that automatic feature in GP EXTREMELY annoying because, especially when constructing more complicated bars i.e. a bar that is in 17/16 time or something, I don't always build the bar consecutively and jump back and forth while writing the bar, and the auto-complete feature in GP makes this a pain in the ass to do.

But whatever works for you


----------



## Dormant (Jan 26, 2006)

I started using Powertabs and it is what I am most comfortable with, but GP is more useful for tabbing out my songs and putting down midi drums for the mix. 

One thing about Guitar Pro that really pisses me off is when you stop a song mid way through which has a number of tempo changes half the time it starts up incorrectly again when you hit play. A good example of this is 'The Glass Prison'. Try starting from say the 64th bar (the bit with the arpeggio's in the intro) and it plays it at the wrong speed. I thought it was a bug with my guitar pro but it has happened on a few songs and on a few of my mate's versions as well. 

It's really annoying if you are trying to play along and want to stop a bit to start a certain phrase again.


----------



## Nik (Jan 26, 2006)

And speaking of GP sucking, I just imported one of my Powertab songs into it, and when you import Powertabs into GP, you get all these weird silent bars scattered throughout the song, and for some reason, it is virtually impossible to go back into the score in GP and totally delete one bar from all the tracks


----------



## ephrion (Jan 30, 2006)

I use Guitar Pro 4. Guitar pro 5 and I had a pretty big fight so I dont use it.


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 1, 2006)

ephrion said:


> I use Guitar Pro 4. Guitar pro 5 and I had a pretty big fight so I dont use it.



I used it for like 10 minutes (GP5 that is) then quickly uninstalled it in hopes that it didnt hurt any of my precious files.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 15, 2006)

I love GP also...


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 15, 2006)

Guitar Pro 5 is penultimate.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 16, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Guitar Pro 5 is penultimate.



You mean there won't be a GuitarPro 7 ???


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 18, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Guitar Pro 5 is penultimate.



I hope SOOOOO much that the resources I use to get GP tabs never switch over to GP5 format.

It's rare that there is an older version of a program I prefer to the newer counterpart, but God.......those virtual instrument sounds are terrible.

GP4 FTW!


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 18, 2006)

Power Tab all the way


----------



## giannifive (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> i can't use either on my Linux machine, so i've gone back to figuring things out by ear.


Actually, Powertab works on my Linux machine with Wine. I think you only need one Windows DLL for it. Let me know if you want it.

MIDI even works, too, which was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 18, 2006)

Guitar Pro 5 ftw


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Apr 4, 2008)

OLD THREAD RESSUR-ERECTION!!!!
i pick PT. 
1. its fucking FREE!!!!! $19.95 to write down my own songs? lick my balls, chode, and ass-hole!
2. i've been using it since 2001 and now i can bust out a song in like 10 minutes.
3. you can do drums on it, but it takes a while to learn.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, powertab is free, you have to pay for guitar pro.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a worthless thread bump....


Regardless, I'm using GP5...


----------



## Michael (Apr 5, 2008)

I have both, but I prefer to use PT. Mainly because I've been using it for longer than GP and GP makes my computer run kinda slow.


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2008)

GP5. I hate PowerTab, and $20 doesn't put my bank account into overdraft, so i'm fine with paying that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 5, 2008)

Still prefer PT. GP looks all gimpy  I only use it for drum programming. i write everything else down in PT.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 5, 2008)

I love guitar pro. I have both..but I've always preferred GP over PT. So much more with GP.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 5, 2008)

GP 4 is far superior to Power Tab. 

I have GP 5 on my mac and I think its totally shit. 


I dont see why anyone would prefer Powertab over GP.


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 5, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Still prefer PT. GP looks all gimpy  I only use it for drum programming. i write everything else down in PT.


Same here


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 10, 2008)

I tend to use PowerTab for learning songs, because I like the fact that you can see both guitar parts and can switch to bass at just one press of f3.

For writing down stuff, I much prefer GuitarPro. PowerTab is just awkward in that respect.


----------

